# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  MOTA SmartRing, Mota, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mota

"MOTA SmartRing: Connectivity at your fingertips." on Kickstarter

----------

